# estrenar un espectáculo



## bichitomireia

Hola a todos,
¿no existe un equivalente italiano para el "estrenar" español?. P. ej: estaba preparando la dramaturgia de La vida es sueño, que había de estrenarse en el Teatro Español--> "la cui première si doveva rappresentare al Teatro..."?
Grazie mille!


----------



## Necsus

"...che _verrà rappresentato (-a)_ / _andrà in scena_ per la prima volta al teatro..."


----------



## bichitomireia

Muchas gracias... (yo lo había resuelto con "la première")


----------



## Necsus

Be', puoi usare 'prèmiere' al posto di 'per la prima volta', ma devi sempre affiancarle un verbo: '...la cui prèmiere avrà luogo/ si terrà/ verrà ospitata...'. 
Io consiglio comunque l'altra soluzione...


----------



## bichitomireia

Muchas gracias Necsus


----------



## Necsus

De nada, bichitomireia.


----------



## mauro63

Non si dice anche " prima" , dare una prima ecc .


----------



## Necsus

mauro63 said:
			
		

> Non si dice anche " prima" , dare una prima ecc .


Sì, certo. Ma 'prima' si usa esattamente come 'prèmiere', ha bisogno di un verbo...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Me viene a la memoria una expresiòn que podrìa ser el equivalente de estrenar => debuttare.

Volvendo a tu ejemplo " que habìa que estrenarse en el Teatro Espanol = che doveva debuttare al Teatro Espanol".


----------



## Neuromante

No, para nada:
Debutar es actuar por primera vez. Incluso existe el baile de las debutantes, no sé si es en Viena o en Montecarlo, que sería la presentación en sociedad de las adolescentes.

Una "prima" es la primera función con público efectivo. La "anteprima" es una función previa con público amigo y por invitación. Y se hace algunos días antes del estreno.

Si usas "premiere" debes indicar el lugar, puesto que se sobreentiende que es la primera representación de esa obra que se llevará a cabo en ese lugar. Si se ha llevado a cabo en otra ocación, aunque sea un siglo antes, no se debería usar. Aquí ya entramos en terreno delicado.
Puede referirse al libreto o a la producción, en el caso de que ésta sea de alto nivel, y al planeta, el país, la ciudad etc. Si se refiere al teatro se usa solo si es una gran producción completamente nueva.

Más o menos funciona así.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mi sa che hai ragione...non è uno spettacolo che debutta ma una compagnia teatrale o comunque una persona.


----------



## traduttrice

Allora l'anteprima è il "preestreno"?


----------



## Neuromante

No, es la "general"
El orden es(Hablo de óperas, si no se eliminan las que no vienen a cuento)
Ensayos
Primer conjunto (Con orquesta)
Segundo conjunto (Idem)
Tercer conjunto (Idem)
Antepiano
Pregeneral
General
Prima (Estreno)


Preestreno sería para una obra nueva, no estoy seuro si es un pase privado para la crítica entre la general y la prima


Prima absoluta es el estreno de una obra nueva.


----------



## 0scar

Lo más cerca es  _estrenar=inauguràre

_De Mauro
*inauguràre*
2 fam., usare un oggetto per la prima volta: _i. un vestito_, _un’automobile_

_anteprìma=preestreno  

_Son exactamente la misma cosa, una función restringida a invitados especiales antes del_ estreno/prima
_


----------



## Neuromante

La prima no corresponde al estreno. Si cambias de ciudad, por ejemplo, pero el espectáculo ya vienen rodado tendrás una anteprima, pero no un preestreno. Yo el domingo pasado tuve una anteprima y el preestreno correspondió a la anteprima de Módena, hace ocho meses.

La anrteprima quie tengo a mitad de Octubre *sí *será un preestreno.


Aquí es más importante los usos del oficio que los diccionarios.


----------

